# NEW car



## Turboimpala (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry for the long post in advance,

currently i own a 03 FWD impala i have put alot into it and it currently stands the worlds fastest W body impala at 11.81 @ 123. after this season and trying to get it to 11.50's im going to sell it and thinking about picking up a C5, cobra, or gto okay here is where the questions come in.

my plan is as soon as i get the car to put a whipple or turbo kit on it, now i have seen a few whipple kits for these cars but not turbo kits does anyone make one? if so a link or something would be great also at the same time i would like to build the tranny built proof i have looked around and not seen any vendors that do tranny work a link or something would be cool. second im thinking of picking up a 5.7 for the fact that im going to throw FI at it i figured the 5.7 would have more meat on it then the 6.0 because it is not bored as much. please dont say well do a search i have and have found nothing also i dont even know if this is in the right forum or not since it has alot to do with FI.

thanks alot
jeff


----------



## Turboimpala (Jan 14, 2007)

o yea sorry let me add that the STS kit is not a option for me i feel as thou the turbo should be tucked away in the engine bay. just my perference but i wont buy a STS.

thanks alot for the help
jeff


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

There are lots of knowledgable folks here that would be able to 
point you in the right direction (not me!). One thing I would suggest
is to look at www.ls1gto.com and do some searches over there. 
There is more info there about turbos and superchargers as well as
pros and cons of each there. From what I've seen, there are more 
mod options available for the LS1 than the LS2. But I think that has 
moreto do with LS1 availability and time "in-service". More of them 
on the road = more aftermarket availability.


----------

